# My site has moved



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Greetings,

The old wrangler site at http://fire.prohosting.com/topgargu is now back at:
www.geocities.com/usbwrangler 

What an experience I've had in the last six months. First yahoo dumps my topbarguy id with less than two weeks use. Then I moved to prohosting. It was fast, no banner adds, etc. Then I couldn't delet a few files in my folder there. Now I've been removed from prohosting for who knows what reason. I checked the user agreements and can't find anything I've violated. No recourse, no communication, no notification....nothing. Just gone without notice.

I want to apologize to those with web links that will need to be changed. Yahoo is full of popup adds, banners, etc and can be as slow as cold honey. But it appears to be more stable than the other free web hosts.

Regards
Dennis
Getting what he paided for :> )


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Guess what the http://fire.prohosting.com/topbargu site is back up and running. It has been revived by the prohosting people. I guess although bees can terrorize some people most beekeepers are not terrorists :> )

So don't change any links on your pages. The following will work:
http://fire.prohosting.com/topbargu http://snow.prohosting.com/topbargu http://www.geocities.com/usbwrangler 

Maybe redundancy is the key to success. Maybe snow beats fire which will outlast the city. :> )

Regards
Dennis

PS. Have you tried yahoos new web mail. It's 100mb of space and they are going to need it. I can't reply to or delete entries. Makes me wonder!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe mine works becuase I already had an account. I can delete etc.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Google's gmail is 1GB if you're interested.


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

topbarguy, don't you have an ISP (internet service provider) locally? Usually when you sign up for service you are alloted some web space. Is that the case with you? If so, I'd be glad to help you get it going. Is "fire.prohosting.com" your isp? I only mention it because geocities is considered the bane of web hosting in the geek world







.

------------------
the ~ox-{ at www.singingfalls.com


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Ox and Everyone,

My ISP doesn't provide any web space. That's why I first went to geocities because it was free. But it became a real hassle to maintain as they dropped FTP support. And with the banners, pop up adds, etc. I looked for other possibilities.

I established an account with prohosting. It was a another free provider with a very liberal user agreement. Basically, nothing illegal, no porn, no terrorism, no drugs, no hacking, no spamming, etc were the only restrictions. So I migrated over to prohosting.

While performing site maintenance, I found I couldn't delete a few of my files. A month later no more site. My account was deleted without notice. I tried to log on to my account and received a nasty warning about violating the user agreement.

So I re-established my yahoo site. What a pain.

Then I established a new account and site with prohosting. A few days later the fire link was up and running. It was now mirroring the new site uploaded in snow!

I like Prohosting and think they were having server problems. My site was collateral damage. And being in the free mode, without any support, they didn't feel any need to notify me. But used the computer generated methods available to delete my account.

Regards
Dennis
I know my bees are naked(without clothes), some people are terrified of them and I've talked about the benefits of treating with drugs. Could my mite treatments be illegal? :> ))


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My experience with free website hosting has been very interesting. I'll say that the others I've tried have made prohosting look good by comparison. So I'm back at:
http://wind.prohosting.com/tbhguy 

I've maintained links at the other sites.

Regards
Dennis
I've got a new verse to that song, "I been everywhere man...breathed the mountain air man......."


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

The BWrangler is now at http://bwrangler.litarium.com


----------

